# Fs: saltwater: tanks, and lots of equip, liverock, etc



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

All updated

Tanks:
33g tank black silicone with heater and fluval hob filter and older canopy
45$


33g tan trim
33g with black trim covered in dead coraline 20$


10?g tank, drilled on the side in a weird spot... Don't ask, it was me and just picked a random spot 
10$
Free with any purchase over 40$

Red sea max 34gallon tank+stand+++
Heater
Skimmer
Power head
Spare fans for lights
I'll even throw in some sand but I'm not gonna wash it unless you pay more
There are scratches but thats why it is 625$ cheaper than most used ones I see for sale 
200$


Aqua c remora hob skimmer, c/w maxi jet 1200 
60$ 

Dual 400w mh ballasts
Pfo i drilled one of the cases and stuck a fan on it but lost the power adapter
I have 3 or them
100$ if you buy all 3, 60$ for 1

Black de mh pendants with old 250w bulbs
40$ for both

Mh reflector with screw in socket
new price 10$


Red sea prizm
Free with any other purchase

Bunch of hydor korilia powerheads, all sizes except the biggest ones and the nanos because I'm keeping those

25$ each


Liverock, 4$/lb





I'm sure I'll have more to add later, I'm open to offers on most items ( not all) and I will post pics later today or tomorrow, if you want a pic of something that's not up yet txt me at 604 751 2185 and I'll txt you a pic

Reply by posting, pm, or txt message, I'll reply to all as the all pop up on my phone

Trades are welcome on all items


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

2/3 of a bucket of gravel.....what type of gravel is this? Thanks


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Take your pick


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I might need more for my saltwater tank but i want something like the sand u gave me before mmmmm i think the 3rd one?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

cool bamboos


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Alright, any idea how much you need?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Alright, any idea how much you need?


Dont know at the moment if i need some or not or how much, i will know tomorrow as i will b setting the tank up. I will let u know


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

LEDs over 90g w/pc light in back but not on


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump for Monday


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

220$ for rsm


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Gen x pumps pending


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Lowered some prices zoas are gone as I cut up the rock and got rid of most of the frags


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump for Tuesday


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Updated bump


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump to top, added powerheads etc


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Pm sent about skimmer .


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump, no reasonable offer refused, need to clean out my garage before my wife starts getting mad at me for doing woodwork outside the front door... And I need to pull my suburban in To fix it up


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

do you still have the tan trimmed 33g?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Yup I should be home all day Saturday if you wanna swing by


----------

